# USPS outdone itself



## Hien (Sep 20, 2021)

I sent a priority package from central Jersey on Monday 13th, to my sister in North Jersey,
on the 14th it got to the Jersey city distribution center,
there it sat for 5 days (14th, 15th,16th, 17th,18th)
I called USPS to complaint, they moved it to Teterboro , the next facility on the 19th
Instead delivering to my sister, they had it sat there during the day , then sent it back to Jersey city at 11:05 pm
next day the 20th , they sent it again to Teterboro at 10:24 am ,
mysteriously, 1 minute later 10:25 am, it appear at Jersey city, and departed,
as if they kicked the package back and forth between these 2 distribution centers.
you would be laughing looking at the whole tracking history here:


https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?tRef=fullpage&tLc=2&text28777=&tLabels=9505514852871256533921%2C


I would not call it priority mail service , shipping within a small state , at 7 days length ( which is still iffy at this point as when the package will arrive)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 20, 2021)

At least there are signs of life.

Post from CA seems to just get stuck in one place for days, even weeks, at a time. In one instance, a package sent to me in TN was sent to Alaska.


----------



## Hien (Sep 20, 2021)

Ha ha , true, I have the vision of the scenes in many movies when the camera shifts to that cliche' screen , showing the wave still moves up and down, accompanied with the beep beep sounds.


----------



## Ray (Sep 20, 2021)

ALL carriers seem to be hit and miss these days.

I’ve had packages show as “label created” but not yet received at the post office right up until that day it was delivered, and I’ve shipped replacements for lost packages that we delivered the same day as the “lost” package.


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2021)

Nothin' new here...same ole, same ole. My package went from Ohio to Georgia and then to TN. Go figure.


----------



## Hien (Sep 21, 2021)

abax said:


> Nothin' new here...same ole, same ole. My package went from Ohio to Georgia and then to TN. Go figure.


 If the Postal service is a Travel agency, we could buy a trip to one state, and yet get to tour all the 50 States in the union .


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2021)

I’d ordered something through Amazon and usps tracking said ‘label created’ or ‘info received’ and a week later still no info. Contacted seller; they said very common now for usps to not scan until near the destination. This did happen, and the package arrived the day after my brother and I had to fly out west to tend to family. Thankfully box fit into mailbox and not porch; if my junk mail spills out then oh well)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2021)

Try to send stuff before Oct 1; some 1st class mail will be delayed.

U.S. Postal Service finalizes plan to slow some mail deliveries | Reuters


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 21, 2021)

An orchid I ordered from FL went from W. Palm Beach to Sacramento, CA, before finally making it to me in Milwaukee. Thankfully, it was a Cattleya and could handle the long trip.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2021)

You could have taken public transportation and gotten it there personally in one day.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 21, 2021)

I will say that back earlier this month I sent a USPS Priority mail package from Colorado to West Virginia around 4PM on a Monday and it arrived on Wednesday. I was impressed!


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2021)

It's more expensive, but I use FedEx two day now. The orchid was only one day late.
Oy vey!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 23, 2021)

Most remarkable story: I ordered a Masdevallia from the US to be delivered to South Africa (ZA). 2 months down the line and nothing had arrived... and then suddenly the box was at the local post office. It had gone to Zambia, sat there for weeks before being sent on to South Africa. The Masdevallia was perfectly fine on arrival! 

I was once sent a Neofinetia via EMS (expedited mail services) from Japan. It just vanished only to turn up 2 months later. It was also in perfect conditon but that isn't as remarkable as the Masdevallia.


----------



## PaulSmt (Oct 15, 2021)

It's actualy hilarious, lol.


----------

